# Arturo Fuente Short Story



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

enjoyed this one earlier today


----------



## blama215 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nothing like a SS, always has been one of my favorites.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

It is always a good go to...


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Must have been thinking alike today, I had one myself after I got thru grilling. It was great as always....


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thinking about heading outside with one of those right now. The first good cigar I ever smoked was an SS, and they've been a favorite ever since.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Short Stories are my go to smoke when I don't have a lot of time on my hands or when it's a little cold outside. They have never let me down....


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

great cigar with wonderful flavor..


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

rocketmann82 said:


> Short Stories are my go to smoke when I don't have a lot of time on my hands or when it's a little cold outside. They have never let me down....


+1... Always a good smoke!


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Seeing the picture makes me want to go out and enjoy another one :cowboyic9:


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Just smoked my first one of these tonight thanks to Shuckins. What a fantastic smoke!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Love 'em. It's like a literal short story -- gets you hooked and wondering what's next??


----------



## CigarGeek (Mar 7, 2012)

These are great! They were one of my firsts!


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I just picked up 3 Work of art maduros, hopefully they live up to they hype as the short story does.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

great cigar!!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I love that cigar.. great flavor start to finish


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Delicious.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

These are awesome....probably my overall favorite so far.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my favorite so far. Got to get a box.


----------



## Yeagley (Jul 23, 2012)

My favorite cigar.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> Love 'em. It's like a literal short story -- gets you hooked and wondering what's next??


best explanation.

SS is an excellent cigar, they just disappear from the humidor too quickly.


----------

